# Threshold over ceramic/porcelain tile floor



## coldny (May 2, 2011)

Have just installed porcelain tile floor in our bathroom, adjacent to ceramic tile floor in hallway.  Need to install transition in doorway between the two types of tile. Rather than drill thru the tiles to install hardwood transition, could I use some type of adhesive to glue the hardwood to the tiles. Just afraid to drill thru the tiles and have one or more of them crack! Thought about using marble transition and mortaring it in, but the marble is too thick, and will probably cause someone to trip on it. Thanks for any advice anyone might have.


----------



## joecaption (May 2, 2011)

The threshold was suppost to be installed first then the tile is run up to the tile so there's less of a step.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2011)

joecaption said:


> The threshold was suppost to be installed first then the tile is run up to the tile so there's less of a step.



Kinda reminds me of the ol' cart and horse thing, but what can he do to solve the issue now?


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2011)

What is the height diff. and gap between.


----------



## coldny (May 9, 2011)

There is no height difference between the two tile floors, only a 3/4" gap between them which is filled with grout.  Would like to just cover the gap so it doesn't look so "cart before the horse".  As you can tell, we are new to this home remodeling thing.


----------



## CharlieO (May 9, 2011)

You can use all kinds of transitioin strips, wood, metal, plastic etc., which would be screwed down thru the gap so you don't risk breaking the tile.
You could even make one out af a nice piece of oak if you have a table saw and sander.


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2011)

I would dig out the grout and put in some accent wall tile, you can get 1/2 " wide and put it in a little low so you really don't walk on it.


----------

